# Calling on Support for Adopted children in Scotland



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi All (Mods please delete if appropriate),

As you may be aware, the support in Scotland for Adopters and Adoptees is rather bleak. The Adoption reforms have mainly focused the activities in England with the Welsh and Scottish governments having control over if they implement any of these reforms (Scotland has implemented none and recent MSP responses show a complete ignorance of the plight of adopted children). Recently Adoption UK has listening to our voice and responded by pulling a petition together (several of us were planning on doing this directly but feel with AUK doing this will provide the best start to this long road).

For those interested please see the below link which outlines the actions being taken and a link to the e-petition to be signed.

I would ask for any of us adopters on here (irrespective of where you reside) to help support as by joining forces it gives greater noise to our voice and helps us fight for our beloved children.
E-petition: https://you.38degrees.org.uk/petitions/a-fair-deal-for-adoptive-families-in-scotland-1

Thanks for your support
http://www.adoptionuk.org/forum-topic/fair-deal-adoptive-families-scotland

Gertie x

/links


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Signed! Scottish although haven't adopted....


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank you Turia


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I've signed and shared on ******** the link for doing I think it's disgraceful that Scottish families aren't given the same support.  Often comes up in discussions on here xx


----------

